# Big 3 Total



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

*Big 3...Bench + Squat + Deadlift*​
0-99 kg 22.47%100-199 kg 33.70%200-299 kg 67.41%300-399 kg 1518.52%400-499 kg 1619.75%500-599 kg 1822.22%600-699 kg 1417.28%700-799 kg 56.17%800-899kg 00.00%900-999kg 00.00%1000+ kg22.47%


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

Following Martin Browns recent success at the BPC, would be interesting to see what the majority is on this board.

If you dont know what it is, it's one rep max of Bench Press, Squat and Deadlift.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

hmmm.

i dont wanna say until ive got a half decent bench lol


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

520kg

bodyweight- 84kg


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

erm adding, not my strong point, 480kg total i think


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Did the same comp as Martin and won my class, got a total of 405kg at a bodyweight of 65kg

Was my first powerlifting comp


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

deeppurple said:


> hmmm.
> 
> i dont wanna say until ive got a half decent bench lol


No excuses!!!


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

Merat said:


> Did the same comp as Martin and won my class, got a total of 405kg at a bodyweight of 65kg
> 
> Was my first powerlifting comp


Congrats mate :thumb:


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Jungle said:


> Congrats mate :thumb:


 Thanks mate


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

595kg at 81kg


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

im a bber so no idea just guessed lol


----------



## Rocho (Mar 30, 2009)

Squat: 230

Bench: 160

Dead: 260

So 650 at a bodyweight of 120kg/265lb so not that great really!?!?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Rocho said:


> Squat: 230
> 
> Bench: 160
> 
> ...


That is a big total. Perhaps seeing the numbers in powerlifting distorts peoples reality of what strong is.

Going over 600 are big big lifts. 99% of people in gyms wouldn't get close to that at any bodyweight and most that say they do are bs'ers.

Just my opinion - and I train people for a living so I see alot of lifting day in day out


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

martin brown said:


> That is a big total. Perhaps seeing the numbers in powerlifting distorts peoples reality of what strong is.
> 
> Going over 600 are big big lifts. 99% of people in gyms wouldn't get close to that at any bodyweight and most that say they do are bs'ers.
> 
> Just my opinion - and I train people for a living so I see alot of lifting day in day out


Out of curiosity...your recent lifts at the comp, have you beat them individually at the gym?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Jungle said:


> Out of curiosity...your recent lifts at the comp, have you beat them individually at the gym?


Good question.

They are probably not my true maxes dueto doing them all on one day after each other.

The reason I say probably is because I never do the three lifts in the gym!

Also I'm pretty sure my squat is more- I took 417.5kg on my third attempt but unracked it wrong and dropped it.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

My best pling total was 842.5kg at 90kg and 20 years of age, yes that was wearing the powerlifting suits.

Now i am stronger but i don't consider lifts in the gym as legit.


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

martin brown said:


> Good question.
> 
> They are probably not my true maxes dueto doing them all on one day after each other.
> 
> ...


I was thinking that, the order of them must effect performance on the following lift.

So do you have the video of your dropped attempt?!!


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

Best total in comp is 912.5kg @ 90kg. currently stands as wpc jun world record.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Dig said:


> Best total in comp is 912.5kg @ 90kg. currently stands as wpc jun world record.


 Don't make me give you a neg you bastard:lol:

How much of that total was made up from deadlifting? :whistling:


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

As has been said doing each lift after each other in comp is maybe not a true max especially i found with deadlift, a long day of lifting after max squat and bench attempts always affected my pull.


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

make mine 710kg. guess not so bad if only had better squat damn it :cursing:


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

Lois_Lane said:


> Don't make me give you a neg you bastard:lol:
> 
> How much of that total was made up from deadlifting? :whistling:


Lol [email protected] :lol:

Deadlift will never be sh1t hot, pulled 285x3 really easy in gym 3 weeks pre comp, thought would smash past 300 easy and come the day i pulled 292.5 and missed 302.5 lmao.


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

If I had to choose an order it would be Deadlift, Squat then Bench


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

i have never tried 1 rep max only reps, but will have a guess from what i lift and see if people agree.

for reps, best i have got after raming up on a 5x5 on last set

bench - 120kg x3

deadlift -200kg x5 ( month or 2 ago but been rack pulling since then and 235kg for reps bar 1" below knee)

squat - 160kg x2 ( about 3 hours ago pb )

so guessing for 1rm and not fatigued

bench - 130kg

dead - 240kg

squat - 180kg

compleate guess though i could be a mile of but i think i may manage that and would equall - 550kg at 98kg


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

\ said:


> Best total in comp is 912.5kg @ 90kg. currently stands as wpc jun world record.


Dude, are you still a junior?! I'll cry if you are lol


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Mines **** lol

Body weight 137k

Bench - 130k

Dead lift - 180k

Squat - no idea sure it was 140k

Don't know why though I just feel I could do so much more. Only been back training 4-5 months or something though so it's ok.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Jungle said:


> I was thinking that, the order of them must effect performance on the following lift.
> 
> So do you have the video of your dropped attempt?!!


Yeah, but I dont think there is a better order to do them. Just the fact your doing them all on one day makes it hard.

After squats my lats / upper back always hurt which affects the bench, then by the time you deadlift you've been lifting max weights on and off for around 6 hours already! So it's pretty draining. BUT the atmosphere of comps does bring out the best in me so it makes up for most of it.

I do have it on video but I;m not uploading it lol. Wasn't anything special mate - I just stood up with it and started falling backwards.


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Bodyweight: 128kg

Squat: 227.5kg

Bench: 130kg 3x3 (Haven't tested 1 rep max)

Deadlift: 210kg

Total: 567.5kg, raw, natty, 14 months of training


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

In competition 492.5 made up of 170, 92.5, 230

My squat and bench have been higher in the gym but I've never pulled close to 230 in the gym 

That's at 89.1kg, raw and natural. I've been training specifically for powerlifting for about a year now.


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

currently 100kilos.....

bench: 200

deadlift: 310

Squat 260

770 total at 21 years old

will beat both squat and dead totals in next 3 weeks


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

750kg @ 125kg bodyweight

310kg deadlift

255kg squat

185kg bench


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Bench 100kg x4

Squat 145kg 3x5

Deadlift 180kg 5,5,6


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Currently my equipped total is a bout 645kg, my unequipped total is 502.5kg (done at the GBPF sw unequipped championships a few weeks ago)


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Harry Sacks said:


> Currently my equipped total is a bout 645kg, my unequipped total is 502.5kg (done at the GBPF sw unequipped championships a few weeks ago)


at a BW of 87kg


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

Harry Sacks said:


> Currently my equipped total is a bout 645kg, my unequipped total is 502.5kg (done at the GBPF sw unequipped championships a few weeks ago)


whats that broke down mate? dl/s/b


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

DEJ said:


> Dude, are you still a junior?! I'll cry if you are lol


No mate, last year was my last as a junior, not competing this year but should be next year again


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Harry Sacks said:


> Currently my equipped total is a bout 645kg, my unequipped total is 502.5kg (done at the GBPF sw unequipped championships a few weeks ago)





warren_1987 said:


> whats that broke down mate? dl/s/b


Equipped:

SQ - 260kg

B - 165kg

D - 220kg

Unequipped

SQ 170kg

B - 127.5kg

D - 205kg


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

What're the GBPF restrictions to classify as unequipped? Belts? Wraps?


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Bench 180

Dead 250

Squat 170

Only started squatting a year ago I'm 6'5 and have had problems with fallen arches in my feet causing knee problems. Need to improve the squat and dead a bit but got no confidence in squatting.


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

M_at said:


> What're the GBPF restrictions to classify as unequipped? Belts? Wraps?


Belt and wrist wraps allowed

no knee wraps


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Well that's my squat decreased in GBPF then


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

M_at said:


> Well that's my squat decreased in GBPF then


lol, i get about 70-80kg out of knee wraps, i'd be chuffed if they were allowed in unequipped


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

OK - I don't get quite that much out of them. I think I need a trip down the road so you can show me how to wrap


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

M_at said:


> OK - I don't get quite that much out of them. I think I need a trip down the road so you can show me how to wrap


Lol, very very tight, still can't get them tight enough myself yet


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

new PB today. 11kg!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

To comp standard, lifting raw, 230/157.5/322.5. Not all in the same comp unfortunately :lol:

BW 109kg, give or take.


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

312.5kg at 65kg bodyweight :lol:

80kg bench

112.5kg dead

120kg squat


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

ruaidhri said:


> Wow, 15 kg difference in dead, thought deadlifting suits didn't make much difference


Yeah so did I, I guess it depends on your levers and stuff, plus if your deadlifting sumo, a suit would help for sure with the leg drive I guess.

In my opinion I think they should have knee wraps in raw events, just as a saftey thing, I mean they help with your lifts yes but not as much a suit, they also are there to prevent Knee injuries.


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

520Kg @ 100kg body weight

All raw, in the gym as never done comps


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Merat said:


> Yeah so did I, I guess it depends on your levers and stuff, plus if your deadlifting sumo, a suit would help for sure with the leg drive I guess.
> 
> In my opinion I think they should have knee wraps in raw events, just as a saftey thing, I mean they help with your lifts yes but not as much a suit, they also are there to prevent Knee injuries.


Er i get 70-80kg out of knee wraps, i'd say they give more then a suit, at least for me lol


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

ruaidhri said:


> Wow, 15 kg difference in dead, thought deadlifting suits didn't make much difference


They dont really give much, the 205 was done in comp, and it was my last attempt, def had a 210 in me but wanted to play it safe as if i'd failed it i'd have had a sub 500 total

I've just had the straps on my suit pinched, i'll let you know if it makes much difference... if i can get the bastard on now lol


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

deeppurple said:


> new PB today. 11kg!


u beast :laugh:


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Harry Sacks said:


> Er i get 70-80kg out of knee wraps, i'd say they give more then a suit, at least for me lol


Seriously!??? you need to teach me how you put your wraps on, cus thats alot! lool


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Merat said:


> Seriously!??? you need to teach me how you put your wraps on, cus thats alot! lool


I have no idea why i get so much out of them, i do have them super tight but even still i get a hell of a lot out of them lol

I use the cris cross method, very very tight, pulling the wrap tight as i wrap above and below the knee


----------



## Gza1 (Aug 6, 2007)

14 stone

145 bench

220 squat

220 dead

top end 500


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Harry Sacks said:


> I have no idea why i get so much out of them, i do have them super tight but even still i get a hell of a lot out of them lol
> 
> I use the cris cross method, very very tight, pulling the wrap tight as i wrap above and below the knee


What wraps exactly?


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

dmcc said:


> What wraps exactly?


I use the old style titan thp's


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

79Kg weight roughly, 325Kg total

bench - 75Kg

Dead - 130Kg

Squat 120Kg

17 next week  not bad i think for going on 6 months training


----------



## Bonzer (Nov 26, 2010)

1 rep max

Bench 118

Squat 170

Deads 150

So 438 at 80kg

Defo making it 500 by end of the year, i've only just started doing strength training and just learnt the proper technique for benching, mine was **** poor before.


----------



## MrIncognito (Jul 27, 2010)

Almost in to 400kgs total, my deadlift is way ahead of the others. I have to increase my weights slowly for squat/bench as I workout from home currently, so no spotter.


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

Bench 140kg

Squat 190kg

Deadlift 230kg

Total = 560kg

Bodyweight 83kg

All done with chalk only. No belt, no straps, no wraps, no shirts, no suits, no steroids.


----------



## ostrain (Sep 8, 2009)

605

Bodyweight 113kg


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

bench 160k My dead and squat are poor because of a back injury i have.I am 82k

squat 180k at the moment .

dead 140k

total 480k


----------



## PharmaSay (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm around the 600kg mark at the mo.

i blame poor lifts on all the cardio i do lifting a s*** load of plates on and off between mine and martin brown sets. all his fault !


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Now improved to 577.5kg @ 124kg

Squat: 227.5kg

Bench: 140kg

Deadlift: 210kg


----------



## bjarni-t (Mar 10, 2010)

My best on the big three is: 180kg/92,5kg/190kg, "all raw" (Belt+knee wraps) @ 71kg. Need to improve my bench


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Bench: 140

Squat: 240

Dead: 240

bodyweight 206 currently.


----------

